

Ubisoft DRM authentification server is down, Assassin's Creed 2 unplayable - protomyth
http://www.joystiq.com/2010/03/07/ubisoft-drm-authentification-server-is-down-assassins-creed-2/

======
maqr
There's no way they missed the negative publicity leading up to the launch.
They were trying really, really hard to not let this happen, but there we have
it.

Internet: 1 Ubisoft: 0.

~~~
NathanKP
More like:

Internet: 2 Ubisoft: 0

The internet scored its first point when the DRM was cracked almost
immediately. This second failure is just going to motivate everyone, even
those who actually bought the game, to download a torrented copy of the
cracked version.

~~~
teamonkey
It was reported cracked, but the crack didn't work.

[http://www.tomshardware.com/news/ubisoft-drm-internet-
assass...](http://www.tomshardware.com/news/ubisoft-drm-internet-assassin-s-
creed,9805.html)

~~~
eli
It's worth noting that there are conflicting reports about that. I've read
that the missing elements from the cracked version are really minor.

~~~
ErrantX
A couple of friends on anoher forum have reported they are pretty major.

I'm inclined to think it's not completely cracked. I played a little with the
network traffic and it's definitely encrypted/signed. Also one of the gnomes
in the office had a go at reverse engineering it and as far as he's got so far
he says it is pretty solidly done.

------
NathanKP
I wouldn't be surprised if this is the work of a DDOS. I mean Ubisoft probably
worked hard to make sure this wouldn't happen so they wouldn't get even more
negative publicity. The only reasonable explanation I can think of for such a
terrible failure is that anti-DRM people are DDOSing the servers.

~~~
baddox
Honestly, that is no excuse. Even if every black-hat hacker in the world had
it out for a certain game, people who buy physical copies of the game should
still be able to play it that day.

~~~
ErrantX
I'm not sure Nathans theory is correct but...

Botnets aren't particularly expensive to rent any more; you'd have to be
pretty committed to taking ubisoft down but I reckon it's doable.

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
The point is, to prove a point a DDoS attack can be initiated against Ubi's
authentication servers thus making the game unplayable for extended periods of
time for legitimate customers only.

Even if Ubi takes DDoS into account, the DDoS might slow the servers down just
enough to keep kicking people out of their games.

------
icco
"We've got a really great suggestion for how to make such an assurance: Find a
less abominable DRM policy."

I don't see how Ubisoft isn't getting sued for this. Here, you can own this
object, it and everything on it are yours. But, if we decide so, then you
can't use it at certain times, even though you paid in full to be able to use
it at any time.

Sure this is being a little harsh because Ubisoft didn't do this on purpose,
but seriously, this is ridiculous.

~~~
maqr
> Here, you can own this object, it and everything on it are yours.

They explicitly do not say that.

~~~
cabalamat
If you have bought the game, you have an implied right to play the game (if
the small print says otherwise, it should be null and void, and Ubisoft
charged with fraud, for that would be making money by deception).

If you bought the game and can't play it, due to Ubisoft's deliberate decision
to tie playing the game to their server being up, then you should be entitled
to your money back.

~~~
tree_of_item
"If you have bought the game, you have an implied right to play the game (if
the small print says otherwise, it should be null and void, and Ubisoft
charged with fraud, for that would be making money by deception)"

That would be nice, but it isn't the way things work.

~~~
Zak
Actually, sometimes it is. Volkswagen got sued in the US for selling cars
equipped with transponder keys that were far more difficult and expensive to
replace than standard car keys without making adequate disclosures to the
customer. I suspect a similar lawsuit option exists for Ubisoft customers.

~~~
eli
Sure, anyone can file a lawsuit. But I doubt they'd win. (And it's worth
noting that VW didn't lose that case, they settled rather than fight it)

~~~
jrockway
Why settle if you know you are going to win?

~~~
eli
Well because it can actually be cheaper than a protracted legal fight, of
course.

Especially if the issue in the case is just about how much to charge for
replacement keys.

------
viraptor
This certainly isn't a likely scenario, but I was just wondering... Since all
those posts are anonymous, wouldn't it be easy to create a fake buzz about
some famous DRM not working? Even without using zombie hosts, or anything
advanced - with help of ~10 people you can generate hundreds of messages from
different locations in the world, cafes, via tor proxy, vpses, etc. Setup a
couple of blog posts and get some attention to them on twitter.

Since the issue is impossible to debug from server side (there are no errors
or connections at all), I think you could keep it up for good couple of days.
Is there something obvious I missed to make it more believable?

So... when is Ubisoft releasing the next game with DRM?

~~~
viraptor
Anyone cares to comment on the downvotes?

~~~
jrockway
A very drunk robot randomly clicked the "down" button?

~~~
noonespecial
I resent being called robot.

------
jlgosse
Is it actually called "authentification", or is it a hilarious typo on the
part of joystiq?

~~~
Deestan
"Authentification" appears to be a real word: <http://legal-
dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/certification>

Apparently it is one of a zillion synonyms for "certification", along with
"verification".

------
elblanco
Color me absolutely unsurprised. If I had dropped some coin on that nonsense
I'd be asking for it back about now.

------
dirtbox
A couple of points about this, it seems everywhere is jumping up and down
pointing and laughing, but there's currently no crack for Assassins Creed 2 so
pirates didn't profit and also, the problem is only local to the US.
Internationally, the game works fine.

I also doubt it's a DDoS.

------
jcromartie
> "I'll do what I can to get more information on what the issue is here first
> thing tomorrow and push for a resolution and assurance this won't happen in
> the future."

How about this: drop the braindead DRM. Treat your paying customers like the
adults that they are.

------
tvon
Honestly, the lesson here is that your DRM servers are more important than
your game servers or your website.

If something is going to break, make sure it's not something your customer
doesn't want anyway.

------
Calamitous
Beep beep. Welcome to "I-told-you-so"-ville.

------
lpgauth
If you were planning on playing all day, take this opportunity to go outside
and enjoy the world.

~~~
philk
Going outside and enjoying the world might be more rewarding but if you've
paid actual money for something you have a right to expect it to work.

~~~
teamonkey
Tell that to the B2B software industry.

------
huhtenberg
I wonder if they were DoS'ed.

~~~
DougBTX
Thousands of players pinging the server every 10 seconds to save their game?
It would have much the same effect as a DDoS against most public servers.

~~~
cheald
If you're Ubisoft, you've got expected sales numbers, which makes projecting
load levels trivial and easy to plan for. So, the options are:

a) Ubisoft MASSIVELY underestimated the number of sales they'd get (not
likely, given AC1's success and Ubisoft's experience)

b) Someone MASSIVELY screwed up the load calculations and wasn't cross-checked
(not likely, given what's riding on those servers)

c) They're being DDOSed (very likely, given how easy it is to get ahold of a
botnet these days)

~~~
jasonlotito
Except, every single MMO that has ever come out has had problems in it's early
days, despite having pre-orders, betas, and other stepping stones, and the
knowledge that every single MMO that has ever come out has had these same
problems.

Ubisoft screwed up.

Even if it is a DDOS, they've still screwed up by implementing the system they
implemented, which amounts to a single player local game requiring a 'Net
connection to play. I was considering buying AC2, especially since I live here
in Montreal and would love to support the home team, but I won't. I don't want
to buy a game that can't be played, and thats what they are selling. A
"Loading" Game.

------
thewileyone
I hope this isn't a DDOS attack. I hope Ubisoft just fell on their faces.

------
anupj
I hope that the Ubisoft execs a.k.a douchebags have realized that their new
"DRM authentication" system is an epic fail. From what I've read so far, it is
neither useful nor effective, but has proved to be a source of inconvenience
to the customers who actually bought the game.

~~~
uriel
> it is neither useful nor effective, but has proved to be a source of
> inconvenience to the customers who actually bought the game.

So, exactly the same as every other DRM system ever created.

